# cash for foodstamps



## the jester (Jan 28, 2013)

Is it true there ate some stores(bodegas, ect.) that will pay you cash(or at least half) in cash??


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 28, 2013)

Yup, I got 100 for my 200 a month foodstamp card.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah. 50/50 split is the norm and always smaller mom and pop places. Homebums usually know the spots but don't take them with you...and I'm sure you know why. "Hey mane, since I hooked you up could you help a brotha out?" You know the drill.


----------



## nellylikewoah (Jan 29, 2013)

if you can, you can always just ask people going in and ask them for the trade. thats what i do.


----------



## fawn (Jan 29, 2013)

my friend did this in oakland, the cashier asked him if he wanted to 'double up'. I think this means the latter charged an extra $20 on his card and gave him cash in return? I usually just ask people though, usually get 1:2. can also try restaurants, a vietnamese owner gave me 30 for a $40 bag of rice. I've heard you get more cash at the end of the month rather than the beginning.


----------

